# how can I get the first bird to take in a newer bird



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a russian pigeon. Volga I belive? It has a fan tail. peekaboo is around 12 weeks old. We adopted him a month ago.
Now I have another pigeon who is from the same parents but from a different nest. two is old enough to feed herself. 
When I put two in the cage with peekaboo he pecks on her. What can I do to help them get along. thanks


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Are you certain peekaboo is a he, and two is a she?
Perhaps peekaboo fancys two.
Otherwise if they areboth males they will do this to each other aswell.
You will probably find either way this should settle a little after a few days.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi peekabooandtwo,

If it were me, I would never put two Birds who are new to eachother in the same Cage, unless they were both Babys or Squabs. It is not worth the risk of a lost eye or possibly worse.

If you want them to get to meet, let them meet on some open area and not in the same cage. They can decide from there, and or if you see one picking on the other, you can intervene.

My own experience never included Cages for any but ill or injured Pigeons. When I had a large Aviary, the door was only closed at night. If a 'new' Bird wished to socialize with established others they could do so easily on the lawn or common areas or while feeding with mine and the wild ones, or wherever.

It can be cruel and dangerous to put two Birds into the same cage unless they are a mated pair, or are both very young, or if one is the parent and the other a very young one, so please consider to let them meet where there is more room and less 'personal' territory issues involved.


Phil
el ve


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

*pdpbison*

thanks for the ideas. I thought maybe being thats peekaboo's terratory he might feel that way. Two is just young yet she still has yellow fuzzies on her head yet. But she eats on her own. Peekaboo is a little head strong (bossy) we hold boo alot so I thought this would be easy. I have the day off now so I am going to concetrate on these two birds. 
I am new at this and have limited space because we live in a trailer but my husband wants to make them a larger cage. 
we really enjoy these birds. Peekaboo travels with us in a large pet travel case. but when we are at the motel he gets to come out and fly around until (our) bedtime. I guess we must of spoiled him already.
PeekaTWO just came to us yesterday. I know this will take time so thanks for the ideas.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Peek,


Yahhhh...give them time and a safe middleground to meet in incidental ways...maybe they will get along fine, maybe not! 

They may get along eating from the same seed bowl if in a middle ground...but they might not, too. There can be real dangers from an older Bird packing a younger one or a weaker one, especially if it can get it cornered.

Usually, unless they are a mated Pair, or if both are very young, Pigeons do not tend to get chummy with eachother but sort of leep their distance or demand the other one does...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Pdpbison,
Last evening we had the granddaughter hold two and we let peekaboo fly around. He put on quite a show. He would make big circles around us, and then hover to check out peekatwo. Finally he came closer and closer. Then sat about a foot away, and checked her out. I was next to tem so I could intervine.My Husband enjoyed watching them too. Two doesn't move around too much, but boo knows she's there. We will try some more today.  with peekaboo flying around no need for a ceiling fan (which we have off when they are out). We have there cages facing all night so they can coo to each other before breakfast. 
This is exciting having the birds. They are so much company and fun to watch.
we will keep trying.


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

pdpbison,
I thought I would let you know that things aren't going well between our two children. We let them have room and peekaboo still came over and pecked on two.  Peekaboo can get mean even with us. Jealous? I guess.


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello all,
thought I would let you know that are "kids" are getting along better.
PeekaBoo isn't being so nasty to PeekaTwo. Boo is still trying to take our skin, but from what I read he is going through the terrible twos. He even pecked the dogs nose!! Scooter didn't know what to think! Scooter thinks tha Two is his baby. Whines untill we put a chair next to the cage so he can see her. Scooter is only 16lbs.
Two is trying to fly. not doing to well tho. We will keep working with them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hopefully things will work out. If he stoppep being nasty at two that is a good sign. Seems like Boo is going through the terrible two's. He will calm down eventually.
You are doing great working with those two.

Reti


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Everybody, It's Been A While Since I Have Been Logged In. We Finally Have 2 Happy Birds. But,in The Last Month Or So Boo And Two Seems To Be Happier Together.
Two Is Going Through The Terrible 2's Now. But She Let Boo Know Who Boss, He Can Only Come To Her Cage When She Wants. ( I Have Them In A Large Chinchilla Cage, With A Walk Way To The Top. It Seems We Maybe Laying Eggs Soon. 

Thank-you For All The Support Through Your Site.
Peekabooandtwo.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am glad it worked out with the two of them.
Thank you for the update.

Reti


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

*pdpbison and reti*

Hello,It has been a long time since I was in.
My two children peek a boo and peek a two,were both males!! Therefore No Eggs!!!
Peek a two died the first week of Sept. Very sad. Boo is still doing good but missed his friend,until last night we brought him home a mate!!
For sure this is a female. The man said she has been laying eggs. She is 2 years old. He called her yellow,but is a peachy pink color.
She is sooo sweet. We are letting them to get to know each other slowly. I re read the post we had before to remember the tips you gave me.
hope to hear from you both again,it has been a while.

peekabooandanothertwo?!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI AGAIN!

I'm really sorry to hear about Peek! Do you know why he died?

So glad to hear that Boo has a new friend/mate!  

Wish both all the best! Please keep us updated!

Shi & Squeaks


----------

